# Mosquito Madness V ~ 5/22&23 ~ $10K!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/10MADNESS/MAY22MAY23.html

Mosquito Madness is back this Sat and Sun!!! Full field since Jan. of this year making for a fifth $10,000 first place payday!!!! Double it in a qualifying Stratos!!!

The biggest question as of late- any dropouts??? Answer: none as of 5/18 noon.

Wait list teams are expected to be at the ramp and floating just as if registering with those in a locked position.

Registration Day1 will be done while you are in your vehicle awaiting to launch. Please be prepared with your partner in your vehicle ready to dump and float to the office park bay directly South of the ramp. 

Once you enter our line you'll be singing a waiver with your SSN provided, obtaining some awesome sponsor products, getting your check-in ball and then immediately getting it wet.

COME EARLY!!! We can't register everyone if they all show at 630... 
*REGISTRATION WILL BE OPEN AT 5:00AM* Any teams not registered according to the rules we will move onto wait list teams over 10 deep. There are NO RETURNS at this time.

Looking forward to our best gig yet!!! We have some AWESOME ALL INCLUSIVE (all the field!) give-aways for this year!!! Day one leader bonuses from the Fin and Rodmakers- big bass bonuses from ABU and MORE!!!

Fishing quite possibly could be P-nominal with the weather situation this past couple weeks and current!!!

DAY2 SAUSAGE and PIZZA feast for all participants at weigh-in!!!

Any questions please feel free to ask in this thread for help to all the field.

I say 28 lbs to win...

Nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

please clarify the 'off limits' area..."from corner to corner of rock" etc....


shakey


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I will go with 26 and some change for the win..

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

7. Off limits of Mosquito Reservoir begins 12:01am 5/22/10 and again immediately upon finish time of day one. Areas of the lake marked as no boat areas are off limits during competition (ex. dam region & wildlife refuge). ...

*The front (east) portion of the marina breakwall, from corner to corner of rock, extending to the no wake buoys and back into the ENTIRE MARINA BAY is OFF LIMITS.*

Due to the flow of recreational traffic in and out of the state park marina, the area identified above is off limits to our fishing.

Each exterior portion of the breakwall has a final corner of riprap/rock- this is where the off limits begins with an imagined line extending to the no wake bouys. 

Boats are not to be positioned inside this area while fishing- NOR are they to cast inside the off limit areas.

Further... the ENTRIE Marina Bay is off limits to fishing.

There is 8,000 bass filled acres otherwise.

*PLEASE NOTE FOR THOSE UNFAMILIAR WITH MOSQUITO - THE NORTH PORTION OF THE LAKE FROM THE CAUSEWAY IS A 15MPH ZONE.*

Anglers have been clocked by radar and cited in that region. 

It is important we represent the Madness group well by learning and following lake regs. All eyes are upon us just waiting for that one guy to screw up...

Checkout the posted lakes signage at the ramp indicating all boating regions of the waterway if you have any doubts about the regs.

nip


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

GD luck to all. I always look foward to watching the results of this one. Looks like a awesome weekend for weather imagine that lol. BD


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey nip. 
Can I turn my float in to you, I don't trust my partner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL.


Live to fish and Fish to live!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Glad you can smile now Basscat- friends are forever, green fish come and go 

ONLY our checkin boat will accept your numbered ball ...

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Watching the weather closely- Mom Nature knows we are coming!!!

*The FIRST 50 registered teams Day1 receive a Berkley bonus!*

Help us with the flow, and you are rewarded!!!

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

OH YEA its here!!! some freak snowstorm high winds hail... But thats Madness and we will still fish like nothing is going on at all.

GOOD SKILLS TO ALL I WANT THE LUCK.

Mark


----------

